# Skelton Cross



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Tees Towing tractor tug being launched in March 1976 from Scotts' yard at Bowling.She was second of two,sister being GREATHAM CROSS.
She is now operating under Svitzer as CULTRA.


----------



## Garabaldy (May 4, 2008)

This tug Cultra and her sister ship "Carrickfergus" now work in Aberdeen harbour. Im looking to build a fully working scale model of one of these tugs as i live a 10 minute walk from aberdeen harbour. If anyone here is able to help me obtaining a set of plans for one of these boats it would be very much appreciated. I can also post up to date pictures of these lovely tugs with they're latest colour schemes.

thanks

Gary


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Garabaldy and welcome to SN. Enjoy the site and bon voyage.


----------



## alba (Jul 24, 2010)

Garabaldy said:


> This tug Cultra and her sister ship "Carrickfergus" now work in Aberdeen harbour. Im looking to build a fully working scale model of one of these tugs as i live a 10 minute walk from aberdeen harbour. If anyone here is able to help me obtaining a set of plans for one of these boats it would be very much appreciated. I can also post up to date pictures of these lovely tugs with they're latest colour schemes.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Gary


Gary, I am very interested in your pictures of the tugs. I have a website dedicated to the yard where they were built and I am looking to include pictures of these tugs. Have a look at scottsofbowling.com and you will see what I am trying to do. Look at the page on shipbuilding 1965 - 1979. As I live in Culter, I would also be keen to take some photographs and a bit of film if possible. From your experience what's the best way to do this?
Regarding the plans, you may get a copy of the shipyard plans for these ships at the National Archive (Glasgow University Thurso St site) Tel 0141 3305515

Regards'
Alistair Baird


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

...........or you could just write to the present owners of the onetime Tees Towing Company i.e. Svitzer at their Middlesbrough Depot???.......I have seen models of some of their craft in exhibition 'somewhere' showing the Voith-Sneider prop system featured on some of their tugs and believe they still have some models themselves......

geoff


----------

